# "Little green car" might be dead



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Have you tried turning it over while pedal floored (no pumping)?


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

That would "flush out" any flooding of gas.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

What about the condition of the air filter, mistress? When changed last? This can be a big factor.


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

Have you checked all the fuses that might be associated with the ignition system?


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

@papereater Yeah he held the gas down last night and the flap/valve on top of the engine moved like it was supposed to. No workey 

I'll have him change the air filter just for GP. He usually changes all the filters when he does the bi-annual oil change, but I'm not sure when he last did it.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

sestivers said:


> Have you checked all the fuses that might be associated with the ignition system?


We'll give replacing them all a shot.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Mystriss said:


> @papereater Yeah he held the gas down last night and the flap/valve on top of the engine moved like it was supposed to. No workey
> 
> I'll have him change the air filter just for GP. He usually changes all the filters when he does the bi-annual oil change, but I'm not sure when he last did it.


good deal, mis. oh- you can remove the old filter and start it just to see without the old filter as a factor, wont hurt it if you run it just for a minute or so........just dont grind a concrete block 2-3 feet from the intake.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Do a compression test to rule out timing belt. Inspect plugs to see if they are wet. Check injector pulse and fuel pressure. Check fire. Don't just swap out fuses. Check them with a test light.:vs_cool:


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Take a fuel sample as well:vs_cool:


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Personally, I’d put a code reader on it and see what kind of codes are being thrown. Your husband most likely has one. If not, as a mechanic he surely knows someone he can borrow one from.

Also, check the fuel system pressure with a pressure gauge.
Fuel injection requires a certain minimum fuel pressure (varies with type of FI). If the fuel pump does not deliver that minimum pressure, the ECM will not allow the engine to start. (It prevents the ignition from firing)

Yes, you can spray gas all over the garage and still have insufficient pressure to start.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

@Brainbucket Will check/replace spark plugs. How do we do a fuel sample? He doesn't have that pressure reader for the timing belt, but a friend of ours does. We should probably get one, we just changed all the belts on the kids car a couple weekends ago and had to borrow it. 
@Oso954 He's got the Snap-on machine; no codes, (which is odd because it usually has one or two heh) Will ask him about the fuel pressure check.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

To get a fuel sample, get an empty clean jar, and instead of spraying all over, catch the spray in the jar.

Let it settle out, and see if there is water, other trash in the fuel.

Sounds to me as if you got bad gas, or the timing is off, both cause similar symptoms.


ED


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Idea- it you find it a bit tedious to get this fuel sample (like how sometimes it is even hard to get a urine sample) to rule out water as a factor easy to drop in a pint of dry gas. Then wait a bit for it to "consume" any moisture in the tank. easy, cheap.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

When I was in AK, long time ago, all water that wasn't in the house was froze. Maybe this global warming thing has changed that.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Check for spark... My guess is the ignition module.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

We bought a pressure tester, should be in town here today. Got a new timing belt and we're going to check all the fuses tonight. We'll also test the fuel for water, maybe throw in a can of heet for GP. We're also getting a new battery, the one in it tested fine two nights ago, but tested bad last night after we charged it back up (@78% with only 528/700CCA.)

Hopefully we can get this sorted tonight/tomorrow AM. I wanted to start a semi-major house project this weekend :/


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

You need 3 things for an engine to run: fuel, spark, and air. Confirm fuel (via your pressure test) and spark (pull each plug wire and see if there's arcing to the head when you crank). You've checked the air? No obstructions in the intake tract? Throttle body butterfly is working normally?

Have you tried starting it with starter fluid?


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Hmmm...










She's all better now (and my husband's happy too.)


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That'll do er. 

:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad: ain't it?


ED


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, not only did it split the belt, it chewed up a bunch of the teeth!


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

huesmann said:


> Wow, not only did it split the belt, it chewed up a bunch of the teeth!


Well we cut it off. Funny part is the "front" of all the teeth were still on it so when we looked at it, it just looked old rather than "shaved" hahaha 

Luckily we decided it was worn enough to need replacing and found that bald spot when we removed it.

The bigger :vs_mad: was that there's two damned marks on the timing wheels... WHO THE HELL DOES THAT!!?!?! :vs_laugh:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Posted by OP … WHO THE HELL DOES THAT!!?!?! 



Subaru.:devil3:


ED


----------



## diycabinets (Dec 31, 2018)

If it acts as though it almost starts I gotta think....timing, timing, timing.
I once had a crankshaft pulley partially shear the keyway and slip just enough to throw off the timing. First see that all timing marks are properly aligned. Probably slipped a notch on the belt. I would first suspect the belt before the pulley.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> Posted by OP … WHO THE HELL DOES THAT!!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:vs_laugh:

The wheels were replaced by previous owner. Subaru's stock wheels aren't so bad, just gotta watch the head gaskets on the older model 2.5's


----------

